# Debating on buying one dairy cow, i am new to cattle



## Aleah040 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hi! I am debating on buying one dairy cow. I have 2.5 acres of pasture that is seperated into 3 sections. I have a 3 stall horse barn with 2 horses. Would I have enough pasture? Approx. how much hay and grain will she need? How difficult and expensive is rebreeding to a bull every year? I have trained horses for 6 years so i have experience and patience with large animals. Very eager to learn and any information, tips, and/or opinions would be very much appreciated!


----------



## 77Herford (Sep 23, 2011)

2.5 acres isn't enough for 2 horses let alone a cow aswell.  Dairy cows though are alot of extra work for a novice, which I still consider myself for dairy.  The fresh milk, and cream is nice too don't get me wrong.


----------



## Aleah040 (Sep 23, 2011)

What's your opinion on getting a couple feeder calves? My parents have 2, 2 acre pastures that arent in use, since my pasture wouldnt be enough.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Sep 23, 2011)

First of all, maybe you can tell us a little about you: Where are you located?  What kind of cattle are you looking for and what are your goals for those cattle?  Are you looking to get a dairy cow AND beefers for the freezer or just playing around with some ideas?


----------



## Aleah040 (Sep 23, 2011)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> First of all, maybe you can tell us a little about you: Where are you located?  What kind of cattle are you looking for and what are your goals for those cattle?  Are you looking to get a dairy cow AND beefers for the freezer or just playing around with some ideas?


I am in southwest ohio, about twenty minutes from dayton. I am playing around with some ideas, i was looking into having a dairy cow but i would only want one if she was on my property (since milking needs done twice a day), and the fellow above mentioned that the 2.5 acres wouldnt be enough for her and my 2 horses. So then I also considered having 2 feeder calves on my parents property which has 2, 2 acre pastures that they arent using. My goal for the dairy cow would be to have my own supply for milk, cheese, and butter. and also to sell to family and friends. I'm not looking to make a profitt off of selling the milk, just sell what i wouldnt need. The goal for the feeder calves would be to raise them to butcher and keep a side of beef for myself and sell the rest. My main goal is to make this beneficial, it is okay if i dont make money but i also dont want to lose more money than necessary. What would be better? Buy organic at the grocery? Or raise my own?


----------



## Aleah040 (Sep 23, 2011)

Also the horses would be only out in the pasture during the day, they will be stalled in the evening till morning. If that makes any difference?


----------



## kstaven (Sep 23, 2011)

Aleah040 said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may want to read this concerning raw dairy. http://www.realmilk.com/update-oh.html Better to be informed than get raided and blind sided like so many others have.


----------



## kelsey2017 (Oct 10, 2011)

I am planning on starting a neighbor/ family cowshare.  If you only 'give' milk to other owners of the cow then you can deal in raw milk legally.  In return for dairy they pay you monthly for the 'care' of the cow.  The other members of the cowshare pay you for doing the work and then you also get to decide what to do with the calf.  If you want then you can sell the calf or keep a little heifer and sell shares in her too.  I made the decision to purchase a heifer based on the fact that more than just my family will benefit.  I am very lucky to live in a rural neighborhood that has many like minded people and in conversation the subject has come up multiple times.  The single mom of four (me!), the young family with small children, the health nut-organic everything gal, and the farmer down the road that keeps pigs (and has the bull).  It seemed a good fit here.  Lots of work so far, but I bought a un-handled heifer that just (by the Grace of God!) is sweet.  I also hope the cowshare will keep my friends involved and afford me an occasional morning off.  I had heard of cowshares before but I then found some more info on the web- a good read.  I am no good at doing links.  I just typed in dairy related words and stumbled onto it.


----------

